# Lumbar Plexus Without a Catheter Code?



## rosweinstein (Aug 14, 2014)

If an Anesthesiologist places a lumbar plexus block (without a catheter) for post op pain management is it appropriate to code 64449 with modifier 52?  Would 64450 be more appropriate? Thank you.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 15, 2014)

Below was the guidance I have heard in the past regarding the reporting.

Supercoder
Anesthesia Coding Alert
You be the coder: Reporting a Single Shot Lumbar Plexus Block

- Published on Fri, Nov 06, 2009

Question: Our physicians each recommend a different code for a single shot lumbar plexus block. What is the correct code?
 Oklahoma Subscriber

Answer: CPT Codes does not include a code for a single shot lumbar plexus block, so your best option is 64449 (Injection, anesthetic agent; lumbar plexus, posterior approach, continuous infusion by catheter [including catheter placement]) with modifier 52 (Reduced services). Explain that the "reduced services" designation is because your physician performed a single lumbar plexus injection and did not place a catheter for continuous infusion.


----------

